# Email address



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

Would anyone have an email address for Dr McManus? Ive had another nite of bad cramps and nothing showing so im not a happy bunny today   

Thanks

Jillyhen x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

whats her first name?


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

her first name is joanne. sorry i dnt have her email. google is always gud for these things x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

i could probably guess it if its similar to our trust email address but dont want to send it to the wrong person lol


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jillyhen,

I also was looking for her email address as I'm in a lot of pain after I finished my 150mg clomid. I rang the rfc and they said you just leave a msg with a nurse and they will pass it on to her. I couldn't get her at all.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Hails

I emailled her last week plus i rang and spoke to a nurse who said i would be best going to my own gp


----------

